# Photoshoot :)



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

well, maybe he drove us a bit crazy the other day and some weird thoughts crossed our minds..
(he is still alive, by the way )


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol: 
<snort>
That IS awesome!! You're way too creative!!!


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

MissC, I think that after these pictures he got the message and has been waaaay too friendly since then. I am glad you enjoyed them


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

alex_le_renar said:


> MissC, I think that after these pictures he got the message and has been waaaay too friendly since then. I am glad you enjoyed them


I am ashamed to admit this, but if often tell Snarf when he's being particularly 'interesting' that in Africa, they cover hedgies in clay and pop them in the oven...would he like a CLAY bowl to play in...hhhhmmmm????

Works like a charm.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

*snort* that is hilarious! I love the photos.... poor undignified Marquis! :lol: 
Miss C- I have been known to use similar threats on the horses, along the lines of 'You would make some good eating in Mongolia.....' And then add the double whammy of ' I've eaten your kind before' - long story, has to do with a package of Mongolian sausages.... :?


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

@ThePliny: I have also eaten horse without having any idea.. I just thought I bought some kind of smoked salami for my sandwitches at a Dutch supermarket. When my curiosity led me to google translate, it was too late.. (and quite tasty, I have to admit  )


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

ha ha! This package had an image of a very sad looking horse on the front. Our translator kept insisting it didn't say what kind of meat it was! :lol: 
To be fair, anything was a welcome change from mutton, mystery mutton, and more mutton at that point. All washed down with a fair helping of fermented horse milk, a necessary flavour addition to any mutton-based meal.


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

that is adorable!!! haha You could use one of his quills as a toothpick after! :lol:


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

Marquis! Did you hear what starby just said?? Behave! :lol:


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Way cute  I like colors you choose too!


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

@beehivehedgie: thanks for the compliments


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Haha that is so cute! We always tell our girls that we will eat them if they don't start being nice. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I love it! It reminded me of a picture from our calendar last year...








Mmmmmmm...hedgies! :lol:


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Soooo cute. :lol: At least he got the message.


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

@susanaproenca: I love your girls! If we were not so far away, I think Marquis would propose to one of them (or both.. his name is confusing him  )
@PJM: I will reply later. Now I am busy laughing!!!  :lol: Perfect pic!
@haleylove: hmmm, either he did or he PRETENDS that he did so we can leave him alone


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

alex_le_renar said:


> @susanaproenca: I love your girls! If we were not so far away, I think Marquis would propose to one of them (or both.. his name is confusing him  )


Thanks! 

I'm pretty sure he would propose to Mustard only... That's because Pete wouldn't let him near her (she's my grumpy girl, we are still working on her) and if he did, she would piss him off chewing on his quills. Such a brat! :lol:


----------

